# Los Angeles, CA- dumbo and velveteen babies!



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

As mentioned before, Rockstar Rats will be expecting a litter of babies from a Blue Agouti doe, as well as a Velveteen girl. Both litters could possibly produce dumbo babies. Some pre-reservations have already been taken but there is a lot of room for more open and loving homes! You can visit our site at the following link: http://www.rockstarrats.com/availablerescues.htm and find information on how to go about reserving a baby. 

As always, we provide a sample bag of our Grain Grub and some lab blocks with every adoption, and since it is time for the holidays, a free Rat Rope or Ropes, will be included as a gift for your new baby or babies! If you feel like spoiling your baby even more, we are having our December sale. You can find more information on our sale and our products at our web store: www.rockstarrats.com/rockstarwebstore.htm 

Thank you to everyone who has supported and continues to support our rescue!


----------

